

Ask HN: Marketplace for swapping - vskr

Do users want a marketplace which allows them to buy stuff/articles for a price (like existing marketplaces craigslist...) and by swapping articles that they don't want<p>Following is the use case for a swap marketplace:<p>1. User A searches for a something (say Article X) that he wants, and he finds that User B is ready to swap Article X.<p>2. User A finds User B’s list of “Wanted Stuff”, which includes a list of articles User B wants.<p>3. User A decides that User B wants Article Y, which has approximately same value (in $ price) as Article X that User A wants.<p>4. User A makes an offer to User B for Article X in exchange of Article Y.<p>5. User B seals the deal.<p>This marketplace allows transactions by exchange of articles and not just by price
======
wittjeff
I might use this. I suggest you consider defaulting to USPS Flat Rate Priority
Mail boxes (assuming you're in the U.S.), as that might make the swap seem
slightly more equitable.

